

PeerJS: Simple peer-to-peer data in the browser with WebRTC - ericz
http://peerjs.com

======
ritikm
This will be extremely powerful once WebRTC becomes available in all major
browsers. Awesome work!

------
borplk
Pardon my ignorance but does WebRTC allow "true peer-to-peer" as in "nothing
more than the 2 peers necessary"? I noticed a "PeerServer" is mentioned. Is it
possible to have peer-to-peer without a third server?

~~~
ibk
The server is needed for signaling, setup connection between peers. After
connection established, data will flow peer to peer.

------
ukd1
Great work Eric, I can think of several things to prototype with this that
I've been too lazy to code without some ...help! I really think WebRTC is
going to be awesome once it's widely supported.

------
sbuccini
Fantastic work. Looks easy to use and takes advantage of a powerful new
component of these browsers. Looking forward to seeing it in action soon!

------
xxbondsxx
Awesome work guys! Hopefully support in stable Chrome is right around the
corner

------
slast
Awesome! I've been hoping someone would make something like this! Great work.

------
fla
Thanks! Keep up the good work!

------
ebaum
interesting concept

